# Help - Temp at 105.6



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Temp at 105.6. Eating grain. Not much hay last night and laying down. Walking slowly.

Want to treat for polio and listeriosis. Gave her 2cc B Complex (100 mg/ml B1). Will give Pen G. What dosage? I only have banamine horse paste. Can give a small amount of that if recommended.

What else?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

With a temp like that, I'd suspect pneumonia and give Nuflor or Naxcel along with Banamine. Polio doesn't cause a fever and with listeriosis, the goat would be showing neurological stuff like circling or one side of her face drooping. The B complex is good because it stimuates the appetite. I've never used Banamine horse paste. I think with goats, the injectable is the best.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Should add that she received 10cc Valbazen last night. Not sure if that could have anything to do with it.

Also, hair is puffy. She looks almost swollen all over, but I really think it's the hair.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Cindy, 

when goats don't feel well they puff up their hair, at least here they do. Valbazen would not give you any fever, I am with Kathie, pneumonia would be my first thing. Benamine (fever reducer and anti-inflammatory , that is your first step with any fever this high), BoSe, I'd have Naxcel ready or administering (pneumonia can move fast), lactated ringers and if any respiratory symptoms at all , also Benedryl. 

Careful about a goat that only eats grain but not consuming roughage, you will have acidosis on your hands soon. Any nasal discharge, coughing, did you listen to her lungs? How old the goat and what led you to use Valbazen? Is this a kid? Penn will not do much for respiratory. If the B Complex is not Rx strenght, it won't do much either.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

She normally gets no grain. I only gave her a mere handful on the milkstand when taking the temp. Alfalfa hay. Valbazen 10 days ago and yesterday to see if her chronic cough is lungworm.

Had a doe with listeriosis and yes HIGH FEVER. Yes, I'm paranoid. I want to catch anything QUICKLY.

Last time, treated for pneumonia and it was not. Waited too long with other drugs. Not that I won't treat for pneumonia.

Waiting for vet to call.

The reason I want to treat for listeriosis - no, not bad hay - but we again cleaned leftover/spilled hay from outside goat pen a couple of days ago. Maybe got it from there. That's what we suspected from my other doeling. Otherwise, pens are CLEAN. Getting a new hay bin tonight. Maybe that will help.

Until then, how much Pen G, just in case?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Cindy, 

just in case of what? Giving Pen G without a diagnosis of anything seems to be the thing, also with vets. 

You have chronic coughing and now you have fever. Pneumonia is your first clue. You will hurt much less with chronic cough to use an antibiotic such as Naxcel or Excenell and Benamine (anti inflammatory and it will get the fever down) and get the goat hydrated with lactated ringers. 

How old is this doe? No grain, I am assuming a dry yearling??

You just can't base a diagnosis of this doe on what your other doe had. And that because last time it was not pneumonia that this time it isn't. Have the vet listen to her lungs when he gets there, please. Also, doe with pneumonia does not do well being transported. I'd be much more paranoid about pneumonia with these symptoms , something that is quite likely this time of year in your weather, with chronic cough than I would be about listerosis. What did you use last time to treat pneumonia? 

Jana


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with others, treat for pneumonia... good antibiotic, banamine, lactated ringers if you have it..
Offer her plenty of warm water and good hay.. No grain..
What strength is your paste of banamine.. vet should be able to help out on the phone with this.. it will bring temp down.. 
Have you listened to her lungs, is her rumen working?
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Still waiting for vet to call. Will treat for pneumonia, just in case. Lungs are clear, though. She is cudding. Hard to dose the banamine paste, but yes, I did remember how to dose and dosed accordingly. Gave 4cc Pen G Procaine as well as the Vit B Complex earlier. Will take temp again in another hour.

I hate panicking, and I am panicked and paranoid. Thank you, everyone.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

We use banamine horse paste for our goats. Its what I had on hand and the vet said its ok. Have not had any problems. Good luck. Good place to call in Michigan is Fowlerville vet, they have 2 goat vets on staff.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Temp is down to 104.2. Probably from the banamine.

The coughing has been going on since we got her. I do suspect lung worm. Either that or she has some scar tissue from something. I know I shouldn't necessarily think that this is the same as my last doe, but I can't help it. Similar situations, similar symptoms. 

Pen G for listeriosis. It's the drug of choice. By the time you have a definitive diagnosis, the goat is dead. Or you have the necropsy and that's how you know for certain.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes but Penn G is given orally for listerosis, and injected it's 3cc per 50 pounds subq twice a day. When asking for help please give more info. Age, lactation, symptoms, when it started...spend a great deal of time simply watching, really look at the goat and give them a once over, trim feet, it can be as simple as an abcess at the coronary band, ear infection, causing this fever. A buck of mine nearly died from me not catching mastitis, if I had been more thourough I would have seen the obvisouly swollen teat (that my vet found), but I was to busy diagnosing the problem that didn't exsist to see or feel it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Yes but Penn G is given orally for listerosis, and injected it's 3cc per 50 pounds subq twice a day. When asking for help please give more info. Age, lactation, symptoms, when it started...spend a great deal of time simply watching, really look at the goat and give them a once over, trim feet, it can be as simple as an abcess at the coronary band, ear infection, causing this fever. A buck of mine nearly died from me not catching mastitis, if I had been more thourough I would have seen the obvisouly swollen teat (that my vet found), but I was to busy diagnosing the problem that didn't exsist to see or feel it.


Ooo, yeah, sorry.

10 month old dry doe. Not bred. No other symptoms besides what was described. High fever, slowed movements, fluffed hair. She is drinking, eating, pooping and peeing. Not exuberant with the eating, but she is eating. She is chewing her cud. I can't find anything else wrong with her, but I am going out to take another temp and will check hooves, body, etc. to see if I can find anything else.

Thanks for the Pen G dosage info.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Temp up to 106.1. I could not find anything else that might be wrong.


----------



## Jryan (Nov 30, 2010)

I have no suggestions or advice- sorry. Just wondering how she's doing now? Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

How is your doe doing Cindy.. hope better and that you have gotten ahold of the vets..


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

She's better, but not well. Temp is down to 104.4. She is still eating some, and peeing and pooping. Poop is normal. I gave her more banamine last night and got some Nuflor from the vet. He did not come out. They are down to one large animal vet.

Confused about the Nuflor. Vet said 6cc's (she's 100 lbs) and that will last for four days. That's what it says on Goatkeeping 101, too. But when I read miscellaneous threads on Nuflor, it seems like most give 3cc every day for x days. Those threads were a few years old, though. So I gave her the full 6cc's SQ.

No other symptoms. Last night she was so puffy she looked like a sheep. She has such a thick coat, but it almost seemed like it was fluid, but all over. It's a little less puffy-looking this morning.

I paid a pretty penny for her so I really don't want to lose her (Granted Wishes - Barb and maybe Amy would know them). Not that I want to lose my others, either.

Thanks, everyone. I think I would not have goats if I didn't have this forum. Thank you.

Any more ideas on what could be wrong with her or how to continue treatment is appreciated.

Cindy


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cindy, you know I know nothing that can help you, but I wanted you to know I'm worrying with you. Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Nuflor is supposed to last 48 hours (2 days) but I give it every day--goats just seem to metabolize things so quickly, I don't trust that it lasts that long. I wish I had put in my notebook what I dosed it at...instead of writing it on the box that is now thrown away. The chart in my notebook says 9mg per 100lbs, but gosh that seems like a lot. Granted Wishes has some pretty does. I got a chance to see them at Nationals. I know you don't want to lose her!

With the Banamine paste, do you have to give it more often?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

stoneyheightsfarm said:


> With the Banamine paste, do you have to give it more often?


No, it's just harder to dose. He gave me some liquid in syringes; once a day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

I also dose every day with Nuflor to keep theraputic levels up in the goat because of their fast metabolisms.. I would also have her on Vit C, lots of it and thiamine, lactated ringers... because of high temps.. 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll get some Vit C. I've been giving her Vit B Complex. I do have Thiamin (found it in the cabinet this morning). Should I give her that instead of the B Complex? She is drinking well. Do you think she still needs the lactated ringers? I also put out more minerals with yeast and kelp. She liked that, too.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

If she's drinking well and peeing, she doesn't need lactated ringers, but if the fever isn't coming down even with the banamine, it can help. Thiamin is a B vitamin--they're all water soluble, so if you give B complex, she'll just pee out what she doesn't need. It may be dark pee and smell like vitamins.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

She's doing better. Temp is down to 103.1 and she ran out of her pen. Lots more energy today. I am just hoping we don't go downhill again.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do continue the banamine for at least 6 days, and finish the course of nuflor, I don't use it to know much about it. There is little in the way of antibiotics that if the blood was tested would still be in the system past 24 hours, let along 48 or several days...they have such faster metabolisims than cattle, horses, sheep etc. So glad she is doing better. With the chornic cough from old pnemonia or lungworms she is going to be alot more prone to this type of problem in the winter and wet springs. V


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Temp is down to 102.2. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow before they close and see if he'll give me more Nuflor. Hopefully, I can convince him that it doesn't last 4 days in their system.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Temp has been normal all day. She is acting like her normal, mischievous self. The vet did give me more Nuflor. Should I give it to her just in case or leave her be? Should I continue the banamine? B Complex? C?

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Jryan (Nov 30, 2010)

Glad she's doing better! Someone else should probably say for sure but I think you should finish the meds. That way they can help her fight off whatever was attacking her system while her immune system builds back up.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

<<Do continue the banamine for at least 6 days, and finish the course of nuflor, I don't use it to know much about it. There is little in the way of antibiotics that if the blood was tested would still be in the system past 24 hours, let along 48 or several days...they have such faster metabolisims than cattle, horses, sheep etc. >>

:yeahthat


----------

